# ivy leage basketball links



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

the following are links concerning the teams in the ivy league. all the information on these links is current and is updated as it becomes available. if you would wish to add a link or create a message board for your team, please contact me by email or pm. 







OFFICIAL IVY LEAGUE BASKETBALL SITE: http://www.ivyleaguesports.com/sports/index.asp?intSID=6






IVY LEAGUE MESSAGE BOARD: http://www.ivybasketball.com//ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?Cat=&C=1









BROWN 

official basketball site: http://brownbears.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/brow-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=225

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/ivy/brown.shtml









COLUMBIA 

official basketball site: http://www.columbia.edu/cu/athletics/comm/Teams/mbasketball/index.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=171

newspaper message board: http://www.ccchronicle.com/back/99nov15/sports.html









CORNELL

official basketball site: http://cornellbigred.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/corn-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=172

message board: http://www.dailyjolt.com/sportsforum/








DARTMOUTH

official basketball site: http://www.dartmouth.edu/student/athletics/basketball/home.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=159

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/ivy/dartmouth.shtml










HARVARD

official basketball site: http://gocrimson.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/harv-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=108

university newspaper sports section: http://www.thecrimson.com/sports.aspx









PENNSYLVANIA

official basketball site: http://pennathletics.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/penn-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=219

google message board: http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&group=alt.sports.basketball.ivy.penn

yahoo message board: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pennfans/








PRINCETON

official basketball site: http://goprincetontigers.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/prin-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=163

another basketball site: http://www.princetonbasketball.com/

another site (with message board): http://www.njo.com/princeton/

another basketball site: http://friends.princetonbasketball.com/#









YALE

official basketball site: http://www.yale.edu/athletic/Showcase/Mbball/mbblpro.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=43

sports newspaper page: http://www.yaleherald.com/section.php?Section=6


----------

